
Big Tech’s ‘dark patterns’ could be outlawed under new Senate bill - ocdtrekkie
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/9/18302199/big-tech-dark-patterns-senate-bill-detour-act-facebook-google-amazon-twitter
======
ocdtrekkie
Text of the act is here: [https://www.scribd.com/document/405606873/Detour-
Act-Final](https://www.scribd.com/document/405606873/Detour-Act-Final) but I
didn't think it was a good submission source, because it takes extensive
reading to get to the meat of it.

------
thepangolino
DGPR mandates opting out to be equally effortless as opting in. Yet, go ahead
and look at how things are in practice.

